# Applied Science



## Alex (24/9/14)

*Hydrogenation: transform liquid oil into solid fat*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

*Electron microscope image capture with an oscilloscope*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

*How to electropolish aluminum *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

*Measure the mass of an eyelash with a DIY microbalance*

**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

*Self-cleaning glass windows *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

@Alex I love his informative stuff - I assume you've seen his blog: http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

johan said:


> @Alex I love his informative stuff - I assume you've seen his blog: http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/


 
Thanks, yes indeed.. it's fascinating stuff.


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Alex said:


> *Self-cleaning glass windows *



That's very cool!

Thanks @Alex

I see you're not letting our minds idle on this public holiday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

*Intro to plasma cleaning* 

**


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

*Making silica aerogel at home *


http://science.howstuffworks.com/aerogel.htm


----------

